# CRS in German Blue Ram tank?



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

I have a 20 gallon long tank that I'm setting up. It has aquariumplant.com substrate. It will soon be mildly planted. I'm going to be breeding the GBR's in this tank. I want something to eat the algae and i have a 10 gallon tanks of CRS. There not doing so great so i figure it wouldn't hurt anything moving them into this 20 gallon tank. What do you think?
Thanks in advance,
Justin


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

CRS as in Crystal Red Shrimp?


Regardless I have never met a Ram that didn't love a shrimp snack.


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

Hehe so thats where all my ghost shrimp in my community tank went lol. Yes to the crystal red shrimp.
Thanks


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

kurt182 said:


> I have a 20 gallon long tank that I'm setting up. It has aquariumplant.com substrate. It will soon be mildly planted. I'm going to be breeding the GBR's in this tank. I want something to eat the algae and i have a 10 gallon tanks of CRS. There not doing so great so i figure it wouldn't hurt anything moving them into this 20 gallon tank. What do you think?
> Thanks in advance,
> Justin


Rams like water temperature in the high 80s (F), CRS prefer water in the low 70s.

For this reason alone, I would consider them incompatible.

Sam


----------



## kurt182 (May 7, 2007)

Good call, I wasnt even thinking about water temps. Its so hot right now that all my tanks are staying at about 80 anyway. So should my shrimp do better in the winter when i can keep my tank at lower temps? There not doing bad but there not reproducing.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Meet my Rams  RCS in the tank for 2 months now, breeding out fantastically. 26G Bowfront. 

I can't believe it either....I put three adult shrimp in to see if they'd live. couple months later, 15+ shrimp in that tank now, and I removed all of the babies that got sucked into the canister, another 12+.

Sadly lost my Male Ram to a parasite infection last week, tho  Female still in there, have to find her a new mate, but am afraid to, as I think those two not hunting the shrimp to extinction was a freak of nature.

Also, FYI, high 80's is not needed for Rams, they'll do fine from 75 to 88 or so. Google them, read the temp ranges - none of them start in the 80's.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

ingg said:


> Also, FYI, high 80's is not needed for Rams, they'll do fine from 75 to 88 or so. Google them, read the temp ranges - none of them start in the 80's.


If you'll read what I wrote, I stated their preferred temperatures. I didn't say that the fish and shrimp will die if you use another temp.

Having bred German Rams and Zebra Shrimp (same temp needs as CRS), I can say that they're more vibrant and healthy when kept at the preferred temperatures.

Maybe your male Ram's parasite infection was due to lower than comfortable temperatures? Rams are definitely more susceptible to disease when kept too cool.

Sam


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

http://members.aol.com/WnyZman/rams.html

78-82 (For breeding)

http://cichlidae.com/tank.php?id=368

81-85 (for breeding)

http://www.discusmadness.com/Ramirezi.htm

72-88

http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/freshwater/cichlids/blueram.html

75-82

http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/breeding/bluerambreeding.html

80-82 (for breeding)

Read what you wrote just fine.

But, high 80's is not needed for Rams, and according to more than one breeding site, higher than optimum for breeding. Maybe your mileage has varied, I was simply pointing out that the temperature need not be that high, according to what you find when you google it. I was incorrect, however, in that some of them do start in the 80 degree or so mark, mostly nailing it down for breeding optimization.

My temp is 78, I know on the lowish side for them. They spawned in it multiple times, lost the eggs to snails. I saw him get sick and couldn't run a treatment cycle, as we took the kids out of town for ten days - when I got back, he was gone. (In a moment of irony, I think the shrimp ate him, lol.)


----------

